# XDSL-Connection @ Gentoo-Live-CD-Installation

## Cadel777

HY folks out there  :Exclamation: 

I'm new on this board, however I gained some experience in installing different linux-distribution.

Due to my cousin I startet to get interest in Gentoo - and I have to say I am really excited about getting started!

Yesterday @ evening after dl-ing the boot-iso and burned it - the gentoo-installation ran perfectly, until I tried to connect to the internet. Note: XDSL-Connection, DHCP, dial-up; @ eth0 - configuration was successfully - so I tried to ping something...

...and RUSH - it worked   :Razz:   after pinging the IP of my DHCP, and afterwards the gentoo.org (the IP of gentoo!) - so I successfully established a connection.   :Idea:   Hence after trying to ping www.gentoo.org (text) - .... no response... in a misterious way it did'nt work!    :Shocked: 

Today I called my ISP and he told me, XDSL should work without problems in Linux - but it seems the system has troubles to translate the DNS-resolution...(although the Nameserver were already properly configured in the .conf file ...)

What can I do?    :Rolling Eyes: 

so, can anybody assist me in this case?

I would be very lucky to hearing from you soon!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## magic919

Did you install any net-tools?  Can you run dig www.gentoo.org or run an nslookup against the IP of the nameserver?

----------

## daeghrefn

sounds like perhaps your /etc/resolv.conf didn't fill out correctly.  The livecd should have bind-tools.  So you could try:

```
# dig www.gentoo.org
```

And see if it resolves.  My guess is that since you have connectivity, it's a problem with /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## vladgrigorescu

Also try pinging the servers in /etc/resolv.conf.

----------

## Cadel777

Okay...first thanks to the replies!

I had the errors DURING the installation from the LiveCD!

@ vladgrigorescu

that's what i've tried ^^

----------

## vladgrigorescu

Oh.  It just said that you pinged your DHCP server, didn't see where you pinged your DNS server.  Sorry!

----------

